# compilation gettext failed



## nORKy (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

I try to build gettext with ports-mgmt/poudriere. But it failed with a 10.0-RELEASE jail.

```
gettext.c:(.text+0xa4): undefined reference to `rpl_getopt_long'
gettext.c:(.text+0x11f): undefined reference to `rpl_optarg'
gettext.c:(.text+0x15e): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
gettext.c:(.text+0x196): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'

[...]
```

No one has this error ?

Thanks you


----------



## nORKy (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi again

I don't understand why I have some many problem to build my packages with ports-mgmt/poudriere. devel/gettext is not alone :
textproc/xmlcatmr

```
src/main.c:65:31: error: use of undeclared identifier 'PACKAGE_STRING'
        (void)fprintf(stderr, PACKAGE_STRING "\n");
                              ^
src/main.c:73:28: error: expected ')'
                      "\n" COPYRIGHT_STRING "\n"
                           ^
src/main.c:72:22: note: to match this '('
        (void)fprintf(stderr,
                     ^
src/main.c:102:27: error: use of undeclared identifier 'PACKAGE_STRING'
    (void)fprintf(stderr, PACKAGE_STRING "\n");
```

security/libmcrypt

```
In file included from 3-way.c:14:
../../lib/libdefs.h:80:3: error: "Cannot find a 32 bit integer in your system, sorry."
# error "Cannot find a 32 bit integer in your system, sorry."
  ^
../../lib/libdefs.h:88:3: error: "Cannot find a 16 bit integer in your system, sorry."
# error "Cannot find a 16 bit integer in your system, sorry."
  ^
../../lib/libdefs.h:94:3: error: "Cannot find an 8 bit char in your system, sorry."
# error "Cannot find an 8 bit char in your system, sorry."
  ^
../../lib/libdefs.h:101:4: error: "Neither memmove nor bcopy exists on your system."
#  error "Neither memmove nor bcopy exists on your system."
   ^
3-way.c:36:25: error: unknown type name 'word32'
    int _mcrypt_set_key(word32 * k, word32 * input_key, int len)
                        ^
3-way.c:36:37: error: unknown type name 'word32'
    int _mcrypt_set_key(word32 * k, word32 * input_key, int len)
                                    ^
3-way.c:41:2: warning: implicitly declaring library function 'memmove' with type 'void *(void *, const void *, unsigned long)'
        memmove(k, input_key, len);
        ^
3-way.c:41:2: note: please include the header <string.h> or explicitly provide a declaration for 'memmove'
3-way.c:46:9: error: unknown type name 'word32'
void mu(word32 * a)
        ^
3-way.c:49:2: error: use of undeclared identifier 'word32'
        word32 b[3];
        ^
3-way.c:51:2: error: use of undeclared identifier 'b'
        b[0] = b[1] = b[2] = 0;

[...]
```

security/openssl

```
shlib_target=; if [ -n "libcrypto.so.8 libssl.so.8" ]; then  shlib_target="bsd-gcc-shared";  elif [ -n "" ]; then  FIPSLD_CC="cc"; CC=/usr/local/ssl/fips-2.0/bin/fipsld; export CC FIPSLD_CC;  fi;  LIBRARIES="-L.. -lssl  -L.. -lcrypto" ;  /usr/bin/make -f ../Makefile.shared -e  APPNAME=openssl OBJECTS="openssl.o verify.o asn1pars.o req.o dgst.o dh.o dhparam.o enc.o passwd.o gendh.o errstr.o  ca.o pkcs7.o crl2p7.o crl.o  rsa.o rsautl.o dsa.o dsaparam.o ec.o ecparam.o  x509.o genrsa.o gendsa.o genpkey.o s_server.o s_client.o speed.o  s_time.o apps.o s_cb.o s_socket.o app_rand.o version.o sess_id.o  ciphers.o nseq.o pkcs12.o pkcs8.o pkey.o pkeyparam.o pkeyutl.o  spkac.o smime.o cms.o rand.o engine.o ocsp.o prime.o ts.o srp.o"  LIBDEPS=" $LIBRARIES -L/usr/local/lib"  link_app.${shlib_target}
Bad system call (core dumped)
*** Error code 140
```

sysutils/screen

```
In file included from ./screen.h:27:
./os.h:176:10: warning: 'vsnprintf' macro redefined
# define vsnprintf xvsnprintf
         ^
./os.h:120:10: note: previous definition is here
# define vsnprintf xsnprintf
         ^
./os.h:214:12: fatal error: 'sgtty.h' file not found
#  include <sgtty.h>
           ^
1 warning and 1 error generated.
*** Error code 1
```


```
poudriere jail -l
100                  10.0-RELEASE         amd64   ftp    <--- the hell
91ng32               9.1-RELEASE          i386    ftp    
83ng                 8.3-RELEASE          amd64   ftp    
82ng                 8.2-RELEASE          amd64   ftp    
92                   9.2-RELEASE          amd64   ftp      <--- all OK
```
What's the hell in my system ? A ports-mgmt/poudriere bug ?
Thanks you for your help


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't think it's a poudriere bug. It seems the official build clusters also have a few problems building. So it might be an issue with the ports system itself.


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 23, 2014)

My guess is that you're trying to build in a 10.0 jail while your host is 9.2.  I remember running into a similar problem months ago when I tried the same thing.  You'll need to upgrade your base system to 10.0 to get it working.


----------



## nORKy (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmmm.

Yes, the host is 9.2, the jail is 10.0.
But, if I upgrade the host to 10.0. I need to upgrade ports too. But I can't, because I can't upgrade my ports.... It's an infinite loop  :OOO


----------

